# fish cleaning table



## nitetime (May 11, 2006)

Take an old ironing board an through away the mat and cut a 2x12 board the length of the ironing board screw the 2x12 from the bottom side. It folds up out of the way and is the right height for cleaning fish.

Good luck


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

I found this just in the nick of time.Ive been trying to thinking of a good store-able cleaning table.Thanks for the idea.


----------



## big_phish (Jan 1, 2009)

I like the idea too, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ol Mucky (May 8, 2006)

pretty slick!


----------



## wartfroggy (Jan 25, 2007)

I like it, I like it. 
Might have to give it a whirl and see how it goes. 


BUT......I'll probably have to use a full 4x8' sheet of plywood instead of the 2x12" board.....just because of the monster fish I catch! :lol:


----------



## rico1391 (Dec 12, 2007)

Now you have my wheels turning as to where I can get an old ironing board, lol.


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Another simple table top is to make a drop leaf.
Any old top will do, plywood; 1/2 of an old Formica kitchen table; 5/4" decking, melamine. MDO.

Hinge the top edge and fasten to a 1" x 2", 2" x 3" or 2" x 4", fasten that to a wall or railing.
You'll need an underframe or bracket to contain the legs from moving.
Use removable legs to prop it up at the desired angle or horizontal...
Length of the legs determines the angle, or make that adjustable with a dowel inside a pipe...drill holes through the pipe for a nail stop of the dowel length. (Pic 4)

I've put one 22" x 38" next to the grill that doubles as a cleaning station complete with hose. (Pic 1 & 2)
Another 36" x 48" on the side of the shed serves as a work bench...(Pic 3)
The third 40" x 96" is in the basement...as a drawing board, gear sorting catch all, :lol: (Pic 4)

Remove the legs and they all fold down flat out of the way...(Pic 1)


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

You will occasionally see old ironing boards in the trash but you have to be lucky since the metal scrappers will grab them as soon as they see them. Check out garage sales. Occasionally they show up for just a couple of dollars. For something like an ironing board do not be afraid to dicker on the price.

I now have a 8 foot kitchen counter with a center sink for a fish cleaning station. While it does provide a lot of room for doing fish cleaning it also takes up a lot of space.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Both table ideas are good, and have different applications. I like them. I see a couple being made around my place. Thanks for the ideas.

Good luck, and stay safe.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Forgot to mention that square on the grill table.
It's a place for setting down hot stuff using a piece of 12" x 12" ceramic tile you can pick up for a buck at Lowes or HD. Construction adhesive on back.


----------



## DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? (Jan 16, 2011)

a little bit more involved, but check this out


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

I got one for you I made. Take an old 5' length of old laminate countertop and cut a 12" x 12" hole in the center. Lay it over (2) saw horses and put a garbage can under the hole (2) guys can clean fish at the same time and push all the waste into the hole in the center, works great!


----------



## Still Wait'n (Nov 25, 2005)

DidSomeoneOrderTheFish? said:


> a little bit more involved, but check this out
> Fish cleaning table - YouTube


I like this idea. I see some modifications being made to my cleaning table next year. Thanks for posting.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

Hammer62 said:


> I got one for you I made. Take an old 5' length of old laminate countertop and cut a 12" x 12" hole in the center. Lay it over (2) saw horses and put a garbage can under the hole (2) guys can clean fish at the same time and push all the waste into the hole in the center, works great!


nice idea


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

i made one this year also. took an old piece of plywood, covered it in that clear epoxy coating, but i bracket on the bottom that i slide the bucket under it. cut the hole in the center and you clean fish and push them into the hole and they go in the bucket. the epoxy finish can be simply sprayed with water to clean. works great.


----------



## wishbone (Aug 9, 2007)

I use the same setup
I cut a 5-6 inch circle hole in the narrow end of the board, and slide the handle of a pail over the end to put the waste in. works great
also put a S hook on it to hold the water hose for rinsing off the table.
mainly use it to clean panfish.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Spring is around the corner and it will soon be time to prep and can suckers while waiting for the spring Walleye season.

Thought that I would mention checking out the electric outlets. I have one near the fish cleaning table. It comes in handy for plugging in the electric knife and/or a radio.

It is also a good time to consider putting in a light for those times when the sun sets before all the fish are cleaned and filleted.


----------



## r.smith18880 (Dec 26, 2011)

You can pick up scrap pieces of counter top for as low as $1.50 a piece about 3 or 4 ft in lenght. That was what I had got at menards when we lived near ionia. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Pier Pressure (Dec 21, 2008)

I keep an old ironing board in the garage and use it on some of our fishing trips. I put a coat of car wax on mine. Makes clean up a lot easier. Still use a cutting board on top of the ironing board so my fish doesn't taste like car wax.


----------



## angry angler (Mar 4, 2012)

Great idea! Now it looks like I get to use that old ironing board thats been sitting around. :lol: Everything ive seen on the market looks very flimsy and cheap and well..... not so cheap.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Who's we? What sizes of Starboard available? 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

